# Dark Pilgrimage



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Dark Pilgrimage​*
The Space hulk was an ugly thing, it's rocky surfaces was a scarred mess, deep furrows from the weapons of the lunar defense fortress were everywhere, but somehow, the conglomerate of ships had survived, and now was carrying something that had not been around in many millennia, the forces of chaos had reached Terra....

Lord Solar looked up, his face grim, “How long has the thing been in orbit?"

“3 hours, also message from the moon has arrived, the commander has taken poison, his second in command has taken command and awaits your orders" replied the aide.

"Very well mobilize my personal guard regiment, I will personally oversee the cleansing of the chaos scum and take the hulk to Mars" ordered Solar," Oh and invite any and all Adeptus Soritas and any Space Marine forces on Terra to join the assault"

"Yes Lord" replied the ornately uniformed aide, then a stricken looking secretary rushed in and handed the man a sheet of rolled parchment, the aide read the message and his eyes widened and addressed Solar again, "Lord, the Adeptus Custodes have demanded they be the ones to attack the fortress"

"The Custodes?' asked Solar his fair skin turning to the color of ash, "Well tell them my regiment is ready to help at a moments notice, by the Throne those chaos scum don’t know what’s going to hit them.”
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Dark Apostle was sitting on a polished obsidian throne, his acursed crozius humming gently, as he prayed to the chaos pantheon, silently asking for their dark blessings and benediction.

“Apostle, how much longer do we have to wait, I long to be back on Terra, bathing in the blood of the thrice-damnned Custodes” growled a red Daemon Prince his body wreathed in dark, dank smoke coming from the cracks and orifices of his bronzed armor, to the Apostle making him seem a terrible and terrifying nightmarish creature from the depths hell, this observation wasn’t far off from reality, but also a valuable shock troop commander, more than a few millennia of experience.

“Lord Morgin, we must have patience, if we wish to succeed where the Warmaster failed, we must call the most powerful mortal and daemonic allies we have and marshal them here, after of course decimating the moons defenses, that will be up to Lord Harle” pointing to a rainbow skinned Daemon Prince, a sorcerers staff clasped in its thin, bone like hands ”and Lady Diana while you, Lord Fester and I entertain any boarding parties” after waiting for any responses or complaints the apostle continued “afterwards we will establish a base on the moon, hopefully Lord Fester and Lady Diana will deign to keep the defense guns intact and operational, allowing us to cover the approach of our allies”

A raven haired woman laughed harshly, even with the scorn, her voice sounded like chimes ringing softly, “Oh this will be too fun, I do so look forward to it darling Apostle Aran” her chest heaving, nearly causing her breasts fall out from the thin, low cut and nearly see-through dress she wore.

“Calm yourself woman, wait until the Imperials are before you to unleash your ‘gifts’” snarled Harle, the Tzeentch sorcerer prince, his chameleon like skin flashing with bright yellows, acidic greens and royal blues, making the woman moan in dark pleasure at the display, showing her to obviously be a Slaanesh worshipper.

“Well if we are done, Apostle I must tend to my flock” wheezed the Nurgle lord, through a archaic helmet welded to his face, covered in boils, like the majority of his diseased body

“Yes we are, until the next meeting, my Lords and Lady,” and the Aran walked out from the audience chamber, his sneering retinue of Word bearer terminators following.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

That’s the end of Part one, a second should be following soon and please post comments I need to know if I could improve my writing, severely ;p


----------



## IronSnake9 (Mar 15, 2008)

nice one zboy i like it. dont forgot the other stuff too for the next part.


----------

